# Eid mubarak



## Mike (16/7/15)

To all our members celebrating tomorrow, I hope you have peaceful and blessed weekend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Andre (16/7/15)

Yes, I hope the Crescent Moon has or will be sighted.
It has not - so Saturday it is!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 4


----------



## Marzuq (16/7/15)

The moon had not been sighted. So Eid will be Saturday. One last day to maximise and take advantage of this month

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Keyaam (16/7/15)

Thanks for the wishes guys. Eid is on saturday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike (16/7/15)

@Marzuq, corrected. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shabbar (16/7/15)

@Marzuq see the calendar is not always right


----------



## Riaz (17/7/15)

shabbar said:


> @Marzuq see the calendar is not always right


but my calendar shows 30days of fasting


----------



## Mike (17/7/15)

I thought yesterday was Friday

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (17/7/15)

Eid Mubarak to all my fellow brothers and sisters of ecigssa

Have a joyous and fun day. Its been a month of sacrifice and tomorrow is our day to celebrate.

Keep in mind that on the day of Eid, everyone is happy and loving. Let the day be such that we please Allah and not shaytaan by doing things that we not meant to be doing (haraam soentjies and all that  )

Have a lekker day everyone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waheed (17/7/15)

Same to you @Riaz. Eid mubarak to one and all. Special thanks to those such as @Mike and @Andre that are celebrating vicariously through us and for your wishes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

